# Kobe Bryant



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

2 Words:

*ABSOLUTLEY AMAZING*

I sure am glad he plays for my team.... i never had a doubt in my mind that the series is over... it has just begun.

I know there are particularly a lot of people on this board that hate the Lakers but hey, series tied 2-2 and the Lakers have the Momentum.

So to all you Haters.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> 2 Words:
> 
> *ABSOLUTLEY AMAZING*
> 
> ...


 LOL..i thought you were going to say he's GUILTY..
your right..not over..its like deja-vu..just like last year..who won last year again..can you re-fresh my mind????..:rasp:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

thePACK said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > 2 Words:
> ...


 Yea, lakers won their fourth championship last year. They swept the playoffs


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > 2 Words:
> ...


 Injuries plagued that laker team last year.

this is a whole new ball game pack.... who is your team?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..no they enjoyied the playoff like you and me..

on TNT..with a cold one..:laugh:

lol..i did enjoy watching derek fisher when he started crying after s.a sent them home..







..



> Spurs vs. Lakers was a beautiful struggle that ended with the strangely touching sight of Kobe and Derek Fisher crying on the bench.


:laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

They are still the team to beat.

Pack, your just bitter because the 415 has no team.... unless you consider those warriors a team.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> you consider those warriors a team.


 Warriors? they're still around? lol.. j/k..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You can't stop this


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> You can't stop this


 put a girl bent over in front of him and you can. hahahahha.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > You can't stop this
> ...


 I knew that was coming. . . .


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > You can't stop this
> ...












yeah true die hard warrior fan..its okay we suck..we know.we don't have the kind of money the rapers..i mean the laker have to get players.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Kobe did have a awesome game but like last year LA, was in the same situation. Down 0-2 and won 2 at home. We will see if the win in SA and I'll truly believe.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I knew this thread was comming









Kobe is definately the reason the Lakers are still in it. Without him the Lakers would have been planning for next season.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> yeah true die hard warrior fan..its okay we suck..we know.we don't have the kind of money the rapers..i mean the laker have to get players.


 i don't know whether to laugh or pretend i didn't read this correctly. The warriors are probably the most embarassing Franchise out there next to the Clippers.

your a Warriors fan?









Pack, i will remain quiet on this, i'll take the Clippers over the Warriors anyday.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MPower said:


> Kobe did have a awesome game but like last year LA, was in the same situation. Down 0-2 and won 2 at home. We will see if the win in SA and I'll truly believe.


 Kobe and Shaq were both injured last year in the playoffs and the Lakers didn't have the depth they have this year.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Kobe is definately the reason the Lakers are still in it. Without him the Lakers would have been planning for next season.


What is this suppose to mean? that's like saying without Tim Duncan the Spurs wouldn't win.

of course, he's a role player in the starting line up... if you take away a role player from any lineup they will lose.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

BEST PLAYER IN THE NBA.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Come on Lakers' fans. You guys talk when you win, but whenever they lose like in the first 2 games, its like all your mothers took away your dialup connection. Noones running there mouths.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Come on Lakers' fans. You guys talk when you win, but whenever they lose like in the first 2 games, its like all your mothers took away your dialup connection. Noones running there mouths.


 haha i didn't make a thread because i know i will get a whole lot of bashing... when pack made his thread i made my point across that the Series isn't over yet and it isn't.

you just worry about your Kings Larry, last i checked they are down 2-1.

good luck with the game tonight.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> you just worry about your Kings Larry, last i checked they are down 2-1.
> 
> good luck with the game tonight.


 But of course!!









T-Wolves are going to serve them tonight


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Kings lose tonight the series is over.

Minnesota comes home 3-1 your good as dead.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Have you seen Kobe's new jersey?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Have you seen Kobe's new jersey?


 WoW! I just won Kings tickets.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Have you seen Kobe's new jersey?


 OUch!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Have you seen Kobe's new jersey?


 Nice ..........









Sorry Blue :rasp:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i find it funny how you guys after all he's gone through would disrespect a talent that kobe bryant posesses. I find it admirable after all that is going on he can still drop 42 points against the top rated Defense in the League. You all are just jealous because he's not wearing your home/fav. teams jerseys.

How do you like my art-work?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > yeah true die hard warrior fan..its okay we suck..we know.we don't have the kind of money the rapers..i mean the laker have to get players.
> ...


 its okay..i'm a true fan..no a hey my team is doing good so i'll root for them..i always root for the underdog.been a fan all my life and will continue..we had are up and down..the fall out of c.web and spree really killled the org. but its okay were a up and coming team.had a decent year.and no were no were close to the clippers..lol..we at least have a championship under are belt


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't hate Kobe, he is pretty talented.

I just HATE the damn Lakers!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I don't hate Kobe, he is pretty talented.
> 
> I just HATE the damn Lakers!!!


 not just talented. he's the best guard in the league.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i find it funny how you guys after all he's gone through would disrespect a talent that kobe bryant posesses. I find it admirable after all that is going on he can still drop 42 points against the top rated Defense in the League. You all are just jealous because he's not wearing your home/fav. teams jerseys.


 Doode the Lakers are my team, But imagine how his wife felt when she found out ?
IMO he deserves everything he gets ...................

Micheal was on his death bed and scored 42 ....probably more


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> its okay..i'm a true fan..no a hey my team is doing good so i'll root for them..i always root for the underdog.been a fan all my life and will continue..we had are up and down..the fall out of c.web and spree really killled the org. but its okay were a up and coming team.had a decent year.and no were no were close to the clippers..lol..we at least have a championship under are belt


 That was the dumbest thing the Warriors could have done... if the GM of that franchise was smart he would've built around that talent of players.

Then again, i don't think the fact that Spreewell nearly killed his coach with a choke hold would be in my favor.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate Kobe, he is pretty talented.
> ...


 next to T-mac


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> next to T-mac :nod:


 I would rate T-Mac right behind Kobe.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i find it funny how you guys after all he's gone through would disrespect a talent that kobe bryant posesses. I find it admirable after all that is going on he can still drop 42 points against the top rated Defense in the League. You all are just jealous because he's not wearing your home/fav. teams jerseys.
> 
> How do you like my art-work?












All hes gone through









I dont think anyone is doubting he is one of the best players in the NBA. Just pointing out that he might be a rapist


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

T-Mac is plain and simple an overrated BALLHOG. Hell, if my grandmother put up 30-35 shots in an NBA game, she'd be averaging way more than 26pts.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont think anyone is doubting he is one of the best players in the NBA. Just pointing out that he might be a rapist


 He has not be convicted for RAPE so he shouldn't be classified as a Rapist. He said it was Consensual and that he commited Adultery.

He's not a rapist until he's convicted for it.

Get it right.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> T-Mac is plain and simple an overrated BALLHOG. Hell, if my grandmother put up 30-35 shots in an NBA game, she'd be averaging way more than 26pts.


 T-HOG?

hehehe i don't doubt his capability and talent but then again... he's a cross eyed ball hog that constantly embarasses his team mates with those ridiculous comments of his.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think anyone is doubting he is one of the best players in the NBA. Just pointing out that he might be a rapist
> ...


 We already know that Kobe is a Raper and a Cheater Allen.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think anyone is doubting he is one of the best players in the NBA. Just pointing out that he might be a rapist
> ...


 But he is an Adulter'er....................I cant spell :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Hell, if my grandmother put up 30-35 shots in an NBA game, she'd be averaging way more than 26pts.


 I'd love to see that!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> We already know that Kobe is a Raper and a Cheater Allen.


 Cheater yes, Rapist NO.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > We already know that Kobe is a Raper and a Cheater Allen.:nod:
> ...


 Kobe is a rapist.....of the kings and spurs


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Bullsnake that should be POTM









Kobe is an amazing athlete but I lost respect for him after what he's done.

I'm not even worried about the kings, we will even up the series tonight









I have friends that are die hard warriors fans and just because they haven't been winning for several years now doesn't mean it's not ok to like them. Thats what I call loyalty. Still rooting for your team even though they aren't on the winning end. They made several mistakes over the years and got rid of several key players.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> What is this suppose to mean? that's like saying without Tim Duncan the Spurs wouldn't win.


Exactly the way it reads. Without Kobe bailing them out they be down 3-1. Its funny because the team always complains about him taking too many shots and then what..........when they're down they tell him to pick up the slack.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> I have friends that are die hard warriors fans and just because they haven't been winning for several years now doesn't mean it's not ok to like them. Thats what I call loyalty. Still rooting for your team even though they aren't on the winning end. They made several mistakes over the years and got rid of several key players.


 I like loyal fans that stick with there teams through thick and thin.

The fact of the matter is Golden State has always done something really stupid... (Gilbert Arenas, Latrell Spreewell, Chris Webber and Antwan Jamison) why in the world did they let go of Antwan Jamison??... that was reallly stupid. Imagine this:

PG: Speedy Claxton
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Mike Dunleavy
PF: Antwawn Jamison
C: Erick Dampier

There line-up now isn't bad but if they had kept Arenas and Jamison they would probably be where Denver is now.

Clippers have an ok line-up:

PG: Marko Jaric (weak)
SG: Corey Maggette
SF: Quentin Richardson
PF: Elton Brand
C: Chris Kaman/Chris Wilcox


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

siclids said:


> > What is this suppose to mean? that's like saying without Tim Duncan the Spurs wouldn't win.
> 
> 
> Exactly the way it reads. Without Kobe bailing them out they be down 3-1. Its funny because the team always complains about him taking too many shots and then what..........when they're down they tell him to pick up the slack.


who cares who bails who out its called a TEAM :rasp:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Exactly the way it reads. Without Kobe bailing them out they be down 3-1. Its funny because the team always complains about him taking too many shots and then what..........when they're down they tell him to pick up the slack.


 there weren't complaining last night, his whole team applauded him for his performance and even shaq admitted he was the best player in the NBA.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

The Bulls also made a big mistake getting rid of Elton Brand, Ron Artest, Fred Hoiberg, and a few other key players. And what about Orlando getting rid of Ben Wallace.

I can never understand what goes throught the GMs minds when they let go of key players.

The clippers and warriors have a young team now and I'm curious as to what kind of changes they're going to make during the offseason. They have some young talent they just need a better coaching staff.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Dunleavy is a good coach.

What draft position do the warriors have this year?

Clippers have the #3 spot.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

all I know is the Lake show will whoop the kings ass if we meet .....


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> there weren't complaining last night, his whole team applauded him for his performance and even shaq admitted he was the best player in the NBA.


That's exactly what I mean, when he makes shots and they don't fall they're supposedly "bad shots" but when they go down they're "excellent shots"

The thing about the Lakers is when they're down, they always have to point the finger at someone. Remember when Shaq and Kobe weren't getting along at the beginning of the season? And now Shaq praises him.........what a two face


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

siclids said:


> > there weren't complaining last night, his whole team applauded him for his performance and even shaq admitted he was the best player in the NBA.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I mean, when he makes shots and they don't fall they're supposedly "bad shots" but when they go down they're "excellent shots"
> ...


total 2 faced ............its all bullshit








he is just jealous that kobe is good .

Just Win and shut it down .......

sh*t I wish Shaq would attck the rim the way he used to ..........


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers are in good shape... now they are playing well as a team and everything looks good.

Series tied 2-2.

If the Kings don't do it tonight they never will... especially with Chris Webber's outburst the other night... he's expressed he's not happy at Sacramento.... i wonder where he'll end up.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Lakers are in good shape... now they are playing well as a team and everything looks good.
> 
> Series tied 2-2.
> 
> If the Kings don't do it tonight they never will... especially with Chris Webber's outburst the other night... he's expressed he's not happy at Sacramento.... i wonder where he'll end up.


I hope they dont break down again in San Antonio like the first game









Im sure we would be happy to have c-webb aboard


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Losing Webber won't be too big of a loss for Sacramento. We've done well all year without him and I believe we can continue to play well without him.

Remember the Dallas game when we were down by about 14 or so. Well, Adelman took Webber out and guess what happened, they went on a run and tied the game. Webber is getting old and I really don't think he'll be the player he used to be. When you tear your ACl and have season ending surgery its hard to bounce back from that.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i think c-webb would be kool in LA. But his attitude definatley needs re-adjusting.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn, you guys argue too much








Lakers have always been my team and will always be my team








I rooted for them when they were down and alwaysl believed they could come back.
Like the commercial says " You gotta have faith, You gotta have faith"









LAKERS!!!!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I think the Kings lose webber they will never be able to contend with Los Angeles..... especially since Divac is thinking about retiring soon.

Don't tell me Songalia and Miller can stop the Diesel.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I think the Kings lose webber they will never be able to contend with Los Angeles..... especially since Divac is thinking about retiring soon.
> 
> Don't tell me Songalia and Miller can stop the Diesel.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

The diesel has been lazy.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Don't tell me Songalia and Miller can stop the Diesel.


Name 1 player in the NBA who can. Shaq just overpowers everyone so thats not even a question.

I'm sure Geoff Petrie will make a few adjustments in the offseason, we'll see what happens.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> The diesel has been lazy.


 if being lazy can drop 28 points, 15 rebounds and 4 blocks then so be it!!!

i wish he can be even lazier.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I hope KG & Co. put the smack down on those Queens.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > The diesel has been lazy.
> ...


 Yesterdays game he picked it up, but in the previous games..... you've seen what he contributed to the team. It was sad.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I hope KG & Co. put the smack down on those Queens.


 They will!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think anyone is doubting he is one of the best players in the NBA. Just pointing out that he might be a rapist
> ...


 I think I did get it right...that is why I used the word "MIGHT". I never said he was a rapist, I said he MIGHT be a rapist. Read my post before you attempt to correct it.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 in game 2 & 3 he dropped 33 points so he's remained somewhat consistent.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Stick to Seinfield GG.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > I hope KG & Co. put the smack down on those Queens.:rasp:
> ...


 Man that game of wolves vs kings was horribly biased towards the kings. How can cassell get 5 fouls in 97 secs? Kings whine way too much especially when they got so many calls.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

blueprint said:


> BEST PLAYER IN THE NBA.


 Kobe's my fav but K.G. the best!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

airtorey15 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > BEST PLAYER IN THE NBA.
> ...


 KG may be the best at buiilding a team around like shaq, but if you need scoring or a last sec shot, would you rather have kg or kobe? KG only has that turnaround shot. kobe can shoot anywhere any angle and is a better passer/settting up teammate. Both are pretty much at the same level when you consider talent, but i'd pick kobe because of that intangible clutch shooting.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe has way more skills than k.g.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

You laker fans are funny. In game 3 shaq was the one that oppened it up for kobe and the rest. malone moved out further on the elbow and it gave shaq a 1 on 1 (slowed down the double team) and a lot of lobs which lead to easier points for kobe and allowed his confidence to build. None of you can argue that there is not a better player in the league to have on a team than duncan or K.G. Still san antonio is the team to beat. Go pistons we will pick it up in detroit.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

the grinch said:


> You laker fans are funny. In game 3 shaq was the one that oppened it up for kobe and the rest. malone moved out further on the elbow and it gave shaq a 1 on 1 (slowed down the double team) and a lot of lobs which lead to easier points for kobe and allowed his confidence to build. None of you can argue that there is not a better player in the league to have on a team than duncan or K.G. Still san antonio is the team to beat. Go pistons we will pick it up in detroit.


Detroit sucks balls.

Enough said... after getting yours asses handed to you in NJ your team isn't looking to great. I hope you guys get eliminated and embarassed.

:rasp:

Joe Dumars the GM for the Pistons is probably the biggest idiot on the planet... he could have had Carmelo Anthony but instead they went with a stiff that will never make it in this league.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Kobe is a great player but we are over looking that Kobe gets a lot of single coverage because everybody is worried about the great and awesome Slava Medvedenko!!!! Oh yeah, don't pretend like you don't know what I'm talking about. A seven foot tall Russian whiter than a tube of colgate and just as loppy, you can't stop that. Slava doesn't care that he has the literacy of a small rodent or athleticism rivaled only by inanimate objects, all he knows is dunk on yo' head.

edit: KG. . . he's coming for you.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL sure he is


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> I hope KG & Co. put the smack down on those Queens.





> They will!


What happened fellas?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > I hope KG & Co. put the smack down on those Queens.:rasp:
> ...


 I can't hear you guys anymore!

_They will...WHAT?!?_

Sac hasn't lost 3 straight games in over 2 1/2 years, what made you think it was gonna happen last night. KG got worked by C-Webb!









Besides, LA's fixin' to get *OWNED* by San Antonio tonight, so break out the Metamucil and Kleenex's.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I think the Kings lose webber they will never be able to contend with Los Angeles..... especially since Divac is thinking about retiring soon.
> 
> Don't tell me Songalia and Miller can stop the Diesel.


 Ah Allen, I can't tell if your smokin' dirty crack or sharing Kool-Aid with sweet lu anymore nowadays. If you can recall, we beat LA *TWICE* without C-Webb earlier this season, so what makes you think it won't happen again?









Besides, if your 7 feet tall and weigh well over 300lbs, who can stop you? Someones gonna hafta sign Yokozuna to guard his [email protected]


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

good win Larry... the t'pups need to get rid of Olowokandi... he was terrible.

Kings have a tough series but we'll see tonight what the Lakers have planned at the SBC Center... you know who has the momentum coming into tonights game.

i won't be surprised if the Western Conference finals is a repeat of 2002... i am pretty confident the winner will remain the same as well with the Lakers taking it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > I have friends that are die hard warriors fans and just because they haven't been winning for several years now doesn't mean it's not ok to like them. Thats what I call loyalty. Still rooting for your team even though they aren't on the winning end. They made several mistakes over the years and got rid of several key players.
> ...


 c'mon now man...were a small market compared to l.a..we can afford..75 million dollar players...like l.a can dish out..not like we wanted to get rid of them..they walked away..arenas has a 55 mill contract now..no way can they afford that..jamison had a 75 million contract..had to dish him off cause he never really panned out as a dominating forward like he was suppose to be.he a sixth man now getting that type of money.in the early 90's we had "run TMC"? anybody remember that..lol..we were good..just money wise we don't have it.plus bad draft after bad draft..has really killed the franchise..hopefully st.gean get smarter advise as the team builds


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hopefully st.gean get smarter advise as the team builds


 I thought Mullin was running the show now? Did ole' Gerry get the shaft?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you know damn well there's a salary cap. if the gsw really wanted to win they'd resign potential players to long term deals and live with it and gain experience through the year. if your just going to sign and let go what's the point, no team chemistry.

every year the line up for the GSW changes, they looked promising last year but they threw it all away. I have more respect for the Clippers than the GSW because donald sterling has re-signed 3 players to 5-6 yr deals.

who is the GSW's franchise player?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> who is the GSW's franchise player?


 Mikheal Pietrus.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Richardson?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Richardson?


NO!!! Calbert Cheaney.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Looking at the GSW's roster is painful.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Looking at the GSW's roster is painful.


 USC has a better roster.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the GSW's roster is painful.
> ...


 Sacramento State has a better roster.









Cal State Northridge will probably beat em.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Sac State has a hell of a roster.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Looking at the GSW's roster is painful.


 Try being a Raptors fan right now


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

booger said:


> Try being a Raptors fan right now


 who?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Spreewell never left the warriors. Remember the Warriors organization fired him for that altercation with PJ Carlisimo. He was suspended for a whole year and after he had appealed the decision (with help from the players union) they dropped it to 7 months. When he was reinacted, he went to New York. This all took place in 99.

Sorry just had to throw that in there









The Raptors, aren't bad especially since they've added Jalen Rose so we'll see what happens to them.

Now about the warriors franchise player........maybe its Mike Dunleavy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its cool make fun of my team..not a bandwagon jumper..cough...i seem to remember right after magic retired...the lakers sucked ..lol..even the clip joint made the playoffs that year.with larry brown as coach.nobody cared..till they signed shaq..lake show was canceled.. shaq got signed and everybody jumped right on his nutsack..oh shaq..we love shaq..lol we'll see when kobe leaves this year (cause you know he is) jail or with memphis..karl will retire..and g.p,will he hates playing there..he hates the triangle..so expect him somewhere else next year..coach no contract he might take another year off and sign somewhere else..and shaq..who know he might retire and make steel 2..we'll see were you guy stand..

and lostsoul i believe there grooming chris to step in the future..garry st gean is still the g/m.







lol..he came from your almighty kings..which is funny cause..either way i still root somewhat for the kings( an hour away from sac or oakland) even when they sucked royally back in the 80's with those god awful uni's..you know the ones i speak upon..lol

and are franchise player is







:laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I know your not referring to me as a band wagon jumper because i have been a loyal laker fan for ages.

You know the GSW suck when you see Bums in the streets of San Francisco scalping tickets.









No disrespect tho, the GSW is cool to some point, if i remember they had a pretty kool winning streak going on this season until dampier got hurt but eh, whenever elite teams and might franchises come to oakland they just think of it as an automatic win.

Maybe someday the GSW will be up there but i dont predict them to be playoff contenders for a looooong time.


----------

